# what breed is my dog



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

I recently adopted a dog from a dogs home.

I'm a bit puzzled of what breed he is though.

his a tall staffy cross with a curly tail ... but staffs aren't tall and certainly don't have curly tails lol.

I wonder if you could help me. I've added a pic Log In | Facebook

I was thinking maybe Pug or Basenji.

His name is Santana and his 13 months old and his absolutely beautiful. I love him like a child.


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

the picture is on the link saying ' Log In | Facebook '


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

*This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed at the moment. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page. *

Sorry hun cant look!

can you post the pic on here?


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah,
i couldnt do it before as i was in bed on my ipod lol.
here they are ...


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

He is definatly a Staffy mix of some form!

Could be collie could be lab, actually could be crossed with just about anything lol, but my guess is collie or lab.


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

I have another dog who is a staff cross lab and she looks like this...









so i dont think he is lab, because he looks completely different to my bitch.
and wouldnt he have long hair if he was a collie...
hey i dunno. lol


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

just seen the curly tail....

how long is the tail? is it a long docked tail? 

I wonder if he is a shar pei mix instead!


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe...

His tail is not curled on his back...
its curled behind him like ... in a perfect spiral.
Its pretty long when its straight mind.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

lol your girl is gorgeous! But the beauty of mutts is that your never quite sure what breed charachteristics they will take.

here are a couple more lab x staffies!


























ooh and a sharpei staffy mix!!


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

definitely looking more like a lab mix.

my dog is the colour of the shar pei mix tho.
maybe he could be a shar pei mix but with a staff head.

my friends mom said theres a possibitly his a full staff or at 3/4 and she reckons as he gets older his jaw will drop and head will split and just look pure staff..

i love him either way... even when his naughty lol!


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

oh yeah, but the lab... wheres the curly tail coming from.
labs dont have them... do they ?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

a staffy x lab could be any colour lol, any colour that the staffy comes in and any colour that the labs come in!

From brindle, to black n white, yellow, chocolate etc! Like i said its the beauty of a mutt that your never quite sure what will come! 

I have a scottie x yorkie! However he is such a total mix of the two that he looks identical to an affenpinscher! 

Well done for rescueing too! Nice to hear!


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

i love little fluffy dogs like that!

and I have a love for animals, espically dogs.

I would of recused them all if i could hehe!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

labs (yes purebreds) are known for occasionally having curly tails lol, it doesnt fit the breed standard so they arent usually used for breeding purposes and would be laughed out of the show ring, but they do exist!


















A curious and happy dog will often carry its tail higher than normal too, so perhaps that also explains some of it!

Have a look on here for more curly lab and lab mix tails!

Black Lab with a curly tail - Black Labrador


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, yeah a few people have commented on his tail being behind him... but they always say this when I havent been around and his my dog ... the one who walks him feeds him etc... so maybe he is just missing me when i'm out. Also he never barks... unless I'm playing with him. He is well looked after so I doubt his unhappy...

I'm guessing his a lab mix then!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

me too! and a gorgeous one at that!


----------



## ibetee (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you! :blush:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Your dog, such a cutie by the way,  excepting the white patch, is the spit of a friends dog that is definately lab/staffie.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I haven't a clue what he's mixed with I can't see past that cute staffie face yet....he is so cute:001_tt1:
I think staff x labs vary so much in what they look like, my eldest is a staff x lab but if you where to go on what she looks lik compared to some of the same mixes on here I wouldnt say fiz looks like them.....yours has quite slender legs too, with those cute little tips n the feet....where do they come from? is it the staff? I'm a massive dog lover but know little about the breed mixes etc....
Clare xx


----------



## pearly (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello

I just got a new puppy, who I named Bailey. The woman who I bought her from had rescued her from a abusive owners, who she feared bread dogs to fight.

She's the sweetest thing ever, just a little timid. Her body is that of a yellow lab but she has white toes, white at the tip of her tail, a white chest and as you can see in the pic she has a black snout white the white markings on her nose.

Another interesting characteristic that she has is that she points! When she hears something she's interested in she'll drop whatever she's doing perks her ears up, leans forward and lifts a front paw. Maybe it's just a habit she does, and has nothing to do with her bloodlines? But I don't know.

I'm leaning toward Lab and Pit but I don't really see pit in her face, just her ears, my friends say she might be boxer lab. 








Any suggestions? thanks =)


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

pearly said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a new puppy, who I named Bailey. The woman who I bought her from had rescued her from a abusive owners, who she feared bread dogs to fight.
> 
> ...


Awwww she's gorgeous. My dog lifts his paw up for ages too.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Your dog looks the spitting image of my dogs mum- who was a staffy x lab


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

You should have him DNA tested to find out for sure what he is-I was thinking of getting it done on Monty, but I'm not sure if I can get it done over here in Ireland. A girl in my college got it done on her dog & said it was really easy to do-they send you some swabs, you swab the inside of your dog's mouth & send the swab away. It came back that her dog was a staffie x boxer, but also with a little bit of husky thrown in somewhere too! It would be interesting to find out I reckon. I think it only cost around £60.


----------



## pearly (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks, I was thinking she might have some staffy =)

I also thought about the DNA test but I had a friend who did it here and said it was very expensive.


----------



## pearly (Mar 6, 2010)

maisyjess said:


> Awwww she's gorgeous. My dog lifts his paw up for ages too.


Thanks! And ya, the more I see her do it the more I think it'd just a little habit versus a point.


----------



## leanne2479 (Apr 19, 2010)

pearly said:


> Thanks! And ya, the more I see her do it the more I think it'd just a little habit versus a point.


hi think boxer as being a old boxer breeder,defo boxer in there, :O):thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I thought boxer too. Especially looking at the body/tail shape.
Whatever combination - sweet little doggie x


----------

